# Breville Coffee Express



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wanted your advice on this please! I'm thinking of getting a breville coffee Express for my brews. I currently have the French press at present for my brews and it's not as clean as I want the coffee to be. I'm getting some grounds in my cups sometime.

The question is has anyone tried this before or am I lost better off buying a Kalita Wave or Chemex to get a cleaner cup?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00LW78IOK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479393281&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=breville+coffee+express&dpPl=1&dpID=31T6M3r7fDL&ref=plSrch

Many thanks in advance for the replies.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I would have said Aeropress, Kalita Wave or Clever dripper. Chemex has its admirers, but I am not one.

I don't know the device, but would have said if you are serious about a drip machine, why not save up and get a brazen or moccamaster? They'll do a much better job I suspect.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sure I've read of people putting filter paper under the gauze of the french press plunger (assuming it unscrews for cleaning) to help catch sediment.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I got myself an Aeropress for work - very clean results due to the paper filter. I did have a 3-cup cafetiere but I switched to aeropress when I managed to break the cafetiere glass handle.

Limited to one mug though - you couldn't make coffee for a number of people at the same time.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I would have said Aeropress, Kalita Wave or Clever dripper. Chemex has its admirers, but I am not one.
> 
> I don't know the device, but would have said if you are serious about a drip machine, why not save up and get a brazen or moccamaster? They'll do a much better job I suspect.


Thanks for the reply, dripper machine is due to space and also it will only be for me as my wife only drinks latte.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Sure I've read of people putting filter paper under the gauze of the french press plunger (assuming it unscrews for cleaning) to help catch sediment.


That sounds a great idea, I'll get some filter paper and try it. Cheers.


----------

